# 1981 Alumacraft F-14 Rebuild



## riverrat174 (May 14, 2013)

I have had this boat for years, just had it parked getting rotten. Got the itch for a river boat and so i have started on it!!! I have torn the insides torn out and will buff her up a little bit, inside and out. I will add pics as I go. I am pretty much gonna do the same type of build as Dman did with his older boat. I have a few of my own little mods in mind, but will detail as I go. I didn't take before pictures,  , and really wish I would have. O' well. All is well that ends well. Any suggestions are appreciated. I would like ideas on a jet motor for her tho. I had a 35hp Merc that flat out up & died. It got expensive changing out props on the old Merc because the Yellowstone where I fish gets pretty shallow in spots. It was an old stern drive, but I am just going to put a tiller in her. I also plan on painting her inside & out. I wont use it much for Duck/Goose, but if I do, I want to be able to be as incognito as possible!!!

Here is one question:


What is the easiest way to close all those holes from the bench rivets. I have some ideas, but would like to hear yours. I know now I should have took the benches out & left the outside of the rivet heads in, but I didn't :shock:


----------



## riverrat174 (May 15, 2013)

Did some paint removal last night. I don't know what they use on the inside of that sucker, but in some places is is thick and takes awhile to get off. I used a wire wheel for a while until my wife went to Wal-Mart and picked up a couple hard plastic paint/rust removal wheels. That sped things up a little. I also got the big OK to buy my motor, which really gets my blood pumping. I ordered my marine grade plywood from Menards. When I go to get it, I will pick up the foam kit and some 2x4's for the floor. The winch stand & roller for the trailer, and the rear tail lights/blinkers and the wiring harness are being ordered today. I hope to have the interior of the boat stripped by this weekend, and the exterior this weekend (Ambitious Plans!!!). If things go well, I will get the trailer wire wheeled off and repainted, and get the bunks taken off, as they need to be replaced as well. I already have new wheels & tires on it (picked them up from runnings quite awhile ago). If you look closely, yo may even see my final can of thirst quencher laying in the bottom of the boat!!!!  

Cheers


----------



## riverrat174 (May 20, 2013)

Ill finish taking the inside to bare metal tonight. Ill post pics tomorrow. Spent all day yesterday sanding & wire wheeling. I probably got 10 hours into the sanding. I got a 40/28 jet coming freight. Floor wood should be here late this week. I'm excited, but I have a long way to go.


----------



## panFried (May 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=314721#p314721 said:


> riverrat174 » 14 May 2013, 14:01[/url]"]Here is one question:
> 
> What is the easiest way to close all those holes from the bench rivets. I have some ideas, but would like to hear yours. I know now I should have took the benches out & left the outside of the rivet heads in, but I didn't :shock:



Looking good, and you are well on your way!

Personally, I would replace the rivets with new rivets. You can find fairly cheap on internet, use either an air hammer with punch from discount store like Harbor Freight, or ball-peen hammer and block. Aluminum rivets are pretty easy to work with since they are soft. Lots of examples out there. Otherwise you can find suggestions on aluminum welding, composites or Stainless steel nuts/bolts with sealant. Good luck, cant wait to see how you progress.


----------



## riverrat174 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, padFried. I was thinking about welding, but the rivets will be much easier. I have made some progress, but not as fast as I hope. I decided to take out the transom and replace it too. There was some mold and soft spots when I got it out, but overall not in terrible shape. I just decided if I am going to have it all apart, once is enough. Replace everything and do it right. Like dad always said, "if your gonna do something, no point in doing it [email protected]#ed. Here are some progress pics. I have had enough of the wire wheel. i bought a grinder and used a 3" wire wheel to speed things up. It worked great, but it destroyed the wheel with haste. I ended up picking the wires out of my pants, and a couple out of my hands. [-X Maybe I just got a cheap wire wheel??? It was rated for 12,500RPM, and the grinder said top speed was 11,000. O'well. Its getting there.


----------



## panFried (May 22, 2013)

You're gonna need a pair of sunglasses now with that shine!


----------



## riverrat174 (May 23, 2013)

OK, day or two off schedule, but the inside is done. I also got my winch stand mounted last night. I also learned 2 valuable lessons so far: 1.Just because a accessory fits your grinder, doesn't mean it belongs on it, and 2. Forget the drill, the grinder is THE way to go for removing paint. 

Besides grinding, is there an easier way to get those decals off? They come off with the wire wheel, just slowly.

Next is the exterior. I wont get to it until next week. I have the whole grinding thing down pat now, so I am thinking I should be able to knock it out in 4-5 hours. My plan is to have it primed inside & out by Sunday June 2. Easy money. I'll also start on the transom & floor. 

Have a SAFE & Happy Memorial Day. Remember to thank those that served, either in person or in prayer. Thanks to my grandpa Henry Rossol. I think about you often!!!!


----------



## riverrat174 (May 28, 2013)

Just got back from Colorado & graduation late last night. My trailer lights and wiring was here!!!! My marine grade plywood is @ Menards, but the foam kit isn't.  I might take the wife for a hotel night out for our 10th Anniversary, so I can pick all of it up this weekend. Ordered my fish-finder, rod holders, and LED rope lights today. As planned, I will finish sanding the outside & prepping for paint this week. Sigh.......



Any idea on where to get seats, pedestals, & bases for reasonable?


----------



## riverrat174 (May 29, 2013)

Quick 2 hours and the decals are gone. Just got to flip her over and get the bottom. Slow & steady.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floor mock up. Getting there!!!


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a few pics of us fixing the transom. Someone had cut a section of it out to install a motor, which made is about a 17" transom. Doesn't make sense to me, because the prop hung so low from the old motor. No biggie, its done now. I'll prime & paint then get the boards put in over the next few days. Ordered seats so I can also finish the floor this week. Hopefully spray the foam into it this weekend.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got an email today!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwave (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking good man, whats up with the motor? your moving right along.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, bigwave!!! I'm motivated for sure. I've definitely made some mistakes. I had to sand down & reprime the "port" side, because I ran out of the first primer I bought and couldn't find it at Wal-Mart [-X . My replacement didn't stick right, and cost me HOURS of time. Also got a little over spray on the Olive drab. Ill wet sand it quick, give it one last coat, and file that away as a lesson learned as well. Ive read here so many times "Don't get in a hurry." But, its part of the process. My goal is to fish a catfish tournament July 13th. Small one put on by some buddies in my hometown. Not a big catfish aficionado, but it will help keep me on track. Getting the transom back together is gonna be a BEAR!!! Not looking forward to it. #-o 


My motor is being shipped via FedEx freight. Counting down the days!!!! I got my tuff coat, live well pump, seats, bases, and pedestals yesterday. Live well & new fuel tank should be here soon. I have a little more work to do on the paint job on the bottom, and need to finish painting the trailer to match. I have it torn down & primed in my garage. Just need to get new leaf springs and U-bolts. The older bolts were twisted something awful. Also, the bunks were rotten to the core. I snapped them in two with one swift kick. (Actually, I sat on them to eat lunch and they broke  :LOL2: ) Once I get the trailer put back together, I'll flip her over and start painting the inside!!!!!! I'll post more pics of the trailer & bottom side finished tomorrow!!!


----------



## bigwave (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking good, heck I have already got lots of scratches on my boat due to barnacles on the pilings around here. Man I would have loved to see you break the boards just by sitting on them.....I picture you in that fur coat and speedo enjoying your samwich.......that avatar makes me laugh every time..... :lol:


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 13, 2013)

If it makes me laugh, it's good!!! I didn't get much done last night. I'm a little frustrated, but also trying to move a little slower. I might be hurrying a little, and I don't want that. 


Quick question for you guys. I cleaned the hell out of it, and out of all the square footage i have primed and painted, its just that one side that is giving me trouble. I removed, re-cleaned, primed, and repainted that whole side. I thought it was the primer not sticking to the aluminum, but then if find this. The paint did the same thing the primer did. The primer stuck well, the second time, so I'm not sure what im doing wrong. Maybe putting the coats on too fast? Any ideas?


----------



## panFried (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh man this is one of those brainteasers! I've had this happen before and I'm trying to remember how and why. Let me ask this, did you wet sand the primer or how long did primer sit before final paint? Reason: is it possible the surface in this area was damp/wet prior to final coat. I'm assuming final paint is an oil based enamel.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 13, 2013)

I basically roughed it with a scotch brite pad. And I didnt wait 24 hours, if I was supposed to. I had a feeling I put the paint on too soon, but didnt notice anything ugly when I roughed the surface.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

What are you wiping down with right before paint/prime? I used whats called a tack rag and some dupont quick prep product I believe it was called from a body shop. Guess all I was going towards was maybe that the rag or something had some oil or contaminant in it? :?

Good looking build can't wait to see the rest after you get rid of your paint gremlins. =D>


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318728#p318728 said:


> DOBSONFLY » Yesterday, 22:45[/url]"]What are you wiping down with right before paint/prime? I used whats called a tack rag and some dupont quick prep product I believe it was called from a body shop. Guess all I was going towards was maybe that the rag or something had some oil or contaminant in it? :?
> 
> Good looking build can't wait to see the rest after you get rid of your paint gremlins. =D>



Thanks dude.

I did use shop rags, I thought they were clean.... :roll: Anyhow, I got it green again and it is all good. I just need to get the other side of the bottom done tonight, and finish the trailer. Then I can flip her back over and start work on the floor/interior. 

On a positive note, my motor is sitting on a pallet in a FedEx warehouse waiting for me in Minot!!! =D> =D> I am just trying to line up a time to pick it up tomorrow!!!! I am getting excited again after my little pitfalls. Everything except my livewell struff is sitting in my garage waiting for me to get my poop in a group and get moving!!!! Thanks for the suggestions, everybody!


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 14, 2013)

On a quick side note, this side is BADAZZ for putting your livewell together. Use the interactive tool. Fugetaboutit. I saw it posted somewhere here, but thought I would put it up again. I had NO idea what I needed, and between reading posts here and this website, I am now a livewell expert =P~ 


https://www.flow-rite.com/


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Jun 16, 2013)

BEFORE YOU PAINT ANY ALUMINUM YOU NEED TO "ETCH" IT THEN NEUTRALIZE IT AND DO NOT TOUCH IT WITH YOUR HANDS AFTER THAT BEFORE PAINTING IT. aluminum has oil in it and it needs to be removed correctly when I was younger i rebuilt a PETERBILT semi truck cab, I was so proud of it . it shinned like a new penny with the imron paint then 1 day i went thru a big rain storm and when it sub sided the on comming semi's got on the CB radio and said look at the zebra striped truck so I pulled over and half of my paint was gone. this is how I learnned about how to prep alumnum for painting. dupont make real good etcher chemicals, cant remember the numbers,comes in quarts and dont get it on your hands/eyes etc.
bob


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318999#p318999 said:


> BCOWANWHEELS » Yesterday, 18:39[/url]"]BEFORE YOU PAINT ANY ALUMINUM YOU NEED TO "ETCH" IT THEN NEUTRALIZE IT AND DO NOT TOUCH IT WITH YOUR HANDS AFTER THAT BEFORE PAINTING IT. aluminum has oil in it and it needs to be removed correctly when I was younger i rebuilt a PETERBILT semi truck cab, I was so proud of it . it shinned like a new penny with the imron paint then 1 day i went thru a big rain storm and when it sub sided the on comming semi's got on the CB radio and said look at the zebra striped truck so I pulled over and half of my paint was gone. this is how I learnned about how to prep alumnum for painting. dupont make real good etcher chemicals, cant remember the numbers,comes in quarts and dont get it on your hands/eyes etc.
> bob



Thanks for the advice. Whatever it was, its painted and looks good now. I was more careful with EVERYTHING the second time around. Lesson learned!!!


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 17, 2013)

Got some work done over the weekend. I got most all of the trailer parts painted, but ran out of one color and couldn't find anymore in town. :evil: But I got the trailer put back together about 90%, got the tail lights and blinkers wired, and finished the paint coats on the bottom of the boat. Just need to build new bunks for the trailer and its time to flip her over and start on the inside!!!! 

I didn't have a wire fish to pull my trailer wiring through the tongue, so my wife suggested twine and a shop-vac. Worked like a charm. I knew I kept her around for a reason!!!! :lol:

Got my motor, too. Man, I'm raring to go now!!!


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Jun 17, 2013)

Boy that boats gonna really scoot with 40 hp... is it rated for that much ?


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319152#p319152 said:


> BCOWANWHEELS » 17 Jun 2013, 15:39[/url]"]Boy that boats gonna really scoot with 40 hp... is it rated for that much ?



No, the jet drops it to 28, and its rated for 25. What concerns me is weight. I think its going to be too heavy. I have my eyes on a 16' boat with 2 motors for 1k. I can sell those motors (have an offer for $500 for one already) and have a free boat. I will redo it this winter. Another Tin project!!!!! It will all work out!!!


----------



## riverduck (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey, 

I noticed you we asking about where to get seat hardware for reasonable. Try Springfield scratch and dent. Google it. You won't be sorry.

Chris


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320063#p320063 said:


> riverduck » 24 Jun 2013, 18:35[/url]"]Hey,
> 
> I noticed you we asking about where to get seat hardware for reasonable. Try Springfield scratch and dent. Google it. You won't be sorry.
> 
> Chris




Thanks Chris!!!!

I have been waiting for $5 worth of pins for my rollers, they didn't tell me they were on back order until AFTER I ORDERED THEM!!!! They arrived today. So, now it is time to roll her back over and slap her back on the trailer and get to work on the innerds!!!! Slow and steady, I guess.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jul 9, 2013)

Made a post in the Classifieds under wanted. Check it out.


----------



## Lil'Skeeter (Jul 11, 2013)

Great looking build......I just hope I have the patience when I start on mine. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jul 29, 2013)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=31590

Looking for help in the electrical department. Please look and see if you can help. Been busy trying to find out how to make my new motor go.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jul 31, 2013)

So things have been slow lately. Work, preparing for a 9 day pack in bow hunt, and bought a 79 elky for a project. I was having a tough time deciding what to do with the COPIOUS amount of holes in the transom from various screws, bolts, mounted crap that is no longer there, etc. Rivets would get in the way of the transom wood, and screws just seemed like a patch job. So, me and a buddy welded them up last night. Problem solved. I will post pics soon, cause I need to get rolling. Fall river 'eyes are just around the corner!!!!!

Quick question, even though I'll embarrass myself. I bought a tube of 3M 5200, pic below. Obvioiusly the top is easy to deal with, but how in the world do I get my caulking gun to push it out? The bottom seems to be metal and lipped over the tube? I really dont want to render it useless by doing something stupid, so I thought I would ask here first. Does that bottom metal cap come off? Or do I just put it in the caulking gun and horse it home?


----------



## Flatbotm (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool build! I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 5, 2013)

Got my transom started, and got everything cleaned out good. All the trim parts are done. Gluvit down, and drying!! Back on track!!! How long should I wait before priming over the gluvit? 

Also, Any trouble running my fuel lines from the front of the boat? I want all the weight I can get up there, so I am putting my battery, live well, and would like to put my fuel up there as well. I would think the fuel line would need to be 12' or so, at least.


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 6, 2013)

Interior primer coat 1. Start/Tilt/Trim cables on the way, tiller handle on the way, bought a battery, ordered battery cables. Should finish up the paint & transom this week!!!! 

I'm the goofy looking bald dude, in case your wondering!!!


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok. Tuff Coat #1 laid down. I need some help tho, please. I have never wired a battery to a boat, so I need to know, is there a designated ground point on these motors? I have a 1990 Johnson 40hp. I know the positive goes to the starter solenoid, I can find that lug. I'm not sure about the ground. My wiring harness will be here today, and I REALLY want to run this bad boy, so any help is appreciated. Thanks!!!!


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 9, 2013)

Another question. Any idea why my motor would be turning over so slow?

https://youtu.be/jRqlUwSUoE4

It fired up right before this and I shut it off, because it was shooting water all over my garage. That's why I'm laughing in the video. PLEASE PLEASE!! Ideas are needed. The motor is a reman, so I have never had it running.


----------



## panFried (Aug 10, 2013)

riverrat174 said:


> Another question. Any idea why my motor would be turning over so slow?
> 
> It fired up right before this and I shut it off, because it was shooting water all over my garage. That's why I'm laughing in the video. PLEASE PLEASE!! Ideas are needed. The motor is a reman, so I have never had it running.


Hey RiverRat put this question on the motors forum and some one will get back to you pretty quick. I wish I could help.


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Panfried. Fix was quite easy, thankfully. Talked to some buddies, threw some money and time at it, and viola.

https://youtu.be/u8dtiZXp8oo


Battery cables were limiting current draw, plugs were bad. Some things ya just can't half ass.

My beautiful assistant is ready to fish it!!!

Some other updates. Spent ALL day yesterday on it, had a blast. Got the wife and daughter involved. Got the floor urethaned, got the boat bottom tuff coated, and putting the transom on her back together today. Fabbed up one of my float pods with cardboard. Building them is going to be tricky with the radius of the corners of the transom, but it's doable. Hope to be ready for a water test soon. My handle is being mailed tomorrow. I'll fab up more transom support today, get the floor done and temporarily in, gunwhale supports done, battery mounted, some more odds and ends. I'll put pics up later.


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 12, 2013)

Got some odds and ends done, floor Tuff-Coated, , some transom supports built, etc. struggled with transom mock up. I put it together a couple times, and was reminded of some things I forgot here and there, so apart it comes again. I need to get it right, cause once the 5200 is on there, there is NO going back. I have it done, should be able to get it buttoned back up tonight. I'll put the floor back in, and then start on the front storage, gunwale supports, and other crap.


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 12, 2013)

Any ideas on how to form a radius on sheet aluminium for my float pods? I have some ideas, but this certainly isn't my forte, so suggestions are much appreciated. Here is the radius I have to form.


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 12, 2013)

Got her put back together. Used 3/4" conduit for the transom supports, stole that from someone on here!!! I'll do the aluminium gunwales supports tomorrow. Starting on the bow storage, livewell, and side storage after that. Gotta figure out these float pods out too!!!!! Working on getting an AutoCAD license at work, so I can draw them up & get my material.


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bit by bit.

First float pod layout. WRONG!! Measure twice, cut once!!! Thanks for that tidbit, boys!!!



Second float pod layout, BINGO!!!




Correct float pod mock up.




Just have to cut out bottoms, and form my radius. I'll post pics of that process.

On a side note, I used some $10 coupons I've earned at Ace Hardware since I started this project. Got a $43.90 dead blow hammer for $3.90!!!!

Pieces left to cut. Used a pneumatic body saw to cut my pieces up. Very small kerf, so good cuts. LONG PROCESS. My forearms are sore!!!


----------



## Country Dave (Aug 14, 2013)

_Hey bro,

Top notch looks great, paint came out good. =D> _


----------



## Kismet (Aug 14, 2013)

Great project, great progress, and ...damn, man...when you say "rebuild," you mean it! 

It already looks great, and with the additonal projects you have in mind, it ought to be AWESOME.

Be safe, have fun.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks fellas. This OCD sure does come in handy!!! I am learning so much from this, couldn't do it without the advice/tips/builds on here. Thanks to all!!


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 16, 2013)

Got all metal cut for my pods. I am banging away, bending my radius on the right side pod. Not fun. Should have got thinner sheet. 

This is the front view. The over hang is what I left on for the bend. 




Top view. It's not lined up real well, because tape doesn't hold sheet very tightly. Really, it came out pretty good. I had to dress up my cuts with the grinder, but nothing horrifying.




Side view. 



I'll post more pics of the bending process. I got a blister already, cause apparently, weight training does not a working mans hands make. Being an office jocky has its bennies, but downfalls as well.

This is just for fun. The car belongs to my sons 16yr old buddy. He came out of the late movie last night to find this sad sack passed out on his car hood. Drive the car right out from underneath him, cause he couldn't wake him. I wish he would have taken video of this chap torpedoing into the asphalt!!!!!
Ahhhh, the oil boom.


----------



## hercdrvrwo (Aug 19, 2013)

Dooood -- this is a great looking boat so far, I can't wait to see it move a long!

Cheers
Herc


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you, sir. I do appreciate the kind words. I am caught up in trail cams, hanging stands, getting ready for the Friday bow season opener, and wrestling open gym with my athletes 2 days a week. With the heat and humidity, I don't like working in my garage!!!! 90-95 degrees and 60-80% humidity is more than this Norvegian can handle!!! :LOL2: So I haven't done much lately. I posted a link to my first trail cam pics in the Hunting section. Check them out. 

As far as the boat goes, I have everything I need to finish it and get it on the water, I am stuck on the float pods (that aluminum is a bear to bend). Only thing I haven't bought is the tubing and fittings for my live well. I plan on getting to the aluminum and front deck this week, and hope to have the pods welded up by next weekend. I WILL be on the water for October walleyes, because I start coaching high school wrestling 7 days a week in November, and will have ZERO time for it after that until spring fishing. Slow and steady wins the race!!!!! 





https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=31957


----------

